# At nimi



## vibe (Jan 12, 2011)

C-6 catching dink perch and one 13 in crappie.18 ft of water.minnows seem to be working better then waxes.


----------



## vibe (Jan 12, 2011)

Decent perch


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

Is the bite steady? I'm headed to moggy after work


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

How much snow going tomorrow?


----------



## vibe (Jan 12, 2011)

Steady bite from 7am-10:30am.then just shutoff till noon 30.I left...


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 14, 2004)

C 5. Here are the keepers. Threw back about 30 gills 5-7".


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

Fished c-6 sunday right around vibes pictures. Got about 10 perch and a few sunfish in the shallows. Pretty slow day but I got to try my new vex!


----------



## vibe (Jan 12, 2011)

Big perch were hitting good.seemed like they come by in schools.for like 10 min at a time.then came the sinks.weird.about every hr in the ten min it was like catchem while u can if u can keep up.


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

That's a ton of fun! It was like that with the crappie at moggy a few days ago. We'd catch maybe 3 or 4 an hour then for 10 or 15 minutes you couldn't keep 2 poles in the water! A lot of dinks to go through and they fought better than the keepers! You'd think it was an 11"crappie and you'd only pull 7"out of the hole.


----------



## bradley4 (Mar 31, 2014)

Crazy day for me out of C-6. Fished in 19 fow. I can't believe how many fish I caught. It was non-stop from 5-7pm. Catfish through the ice is a blast! Ended up with 5 cats, 2 crappie (1 12.5inch) and 2 perch. Caught a bunch of other dink crappie and perch as well. All on jig and waxy. I'll post pic if I can get it to upload.


----------



## bradley4 (Mar 31, 2014)

Got it to work!


----------



## Z400wolverine (Aug 18, 2014)

So later must be better than from 9am to 2? Didn't quite score as good as you,22'fow,was still worth it though! Ice cats are pretty awesome!


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

Nice catch! A nice variety, what were they hungry for?


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

Nice! Those nimi cats sure do taste good! Very fun to catch on light gear also. I've had good luck out there with pimples and minnow heads for the cats.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

bradley4 said:


> .......5 cats, 2 crappie (1 12.5inch) and 2 perch.........


That fish 2nd from the right does not have the shape of a perch. If i was to guess i would say it is a walleye.  Of course..... i could be wrong. Sounds like you had a good fun day. I bet those cats were a blast! Congrats.


----------



## bradley4 (Mar 31, 2014)

AtticaFish said:


> That fish 2nd from the right does not have the shape of a perch. If i was to guess i would say it is a walleye.  Of course..... i could be wrong. Sounds like you had a good fun day. I bet those cats were a blast! Congrats.



Haha I wish it was a walleye!! Just a nice perch. I would take catching one walleye out of nimi for all 20+ fish I caught today.


----------



## Z400wolverine (Aug 18, 2014)

See you all in the morn.buddy is coming off lake Mohawk,and his Guilford lake,and Rough lake was a bust.Like to see him get his first ice cat,lol,be safe all!


----------



## bukinut (Aug 12, 2013)

I have had luck at the north end in 12-15fow with pinmins and waxies landing some crappie.The dink perch are fun to play around, but those catfish look like a blast!


----------

